# New camera on the way



## gerryr (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, after talking with several pros and reading numerous reviews of the latest Nikon digital SLRs, I ordered a D40 this morning.  Now I'll be able to use all my Nikon lenses, although a couple of them will only focus manually, but after years of doing that all the time, I don't consider it a big deal.  I can't wait to get this baby and try it out.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 31, 2007)

Here to, here too.
Just ordered an Olympus Stylus 770SW: can be under water down to 33 feet!! And is shockproof (so they say) to a 5 feet drop.
Planning a fishing trip of a life time (Tierra del Fuego) and needed a water proof camera. Its very small, that was what I was looking for as well - no idea how she takes pen pixs, though.


----------



## Dario (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow Gerry...that's a major gloat!  Congrats!!!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I don't know if it qualifies as a major gloat.  From Amazon it was $533.xx for body and 18-55mm lens.  The D80 is around $900 for just a body and the D200 is around $1,400 for a body.  From everything I have read and heard, this will do everything I need it to do and then some.  If I was still doing photography professionally my choice would probably be different.

Rudy,
What are you going to be fishing for there?  Brown Trout?


----------



## TBone (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice choice.  I have narrowed my choice down to the D40.  Have to take care of my son's tuition for fall semester right now though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 2, 2007)

Gerry,
You made a good choice and will love the Nikon... my step-son is a full time truck driver, but a semi-pro photographer.  He uses a Nikon D80 that he up graded from the D60.  He takes some pretty wonderful pictures.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Well, I don't know if it qualifies as a major gloat.  From Amazon it was $533.xx for body and 18-55mm lens.  The D80 is around $900 for just a body and the D200 is around $1,400 for a body.  From everything I have read and heard, this will do everything I need it to do and then some.  If I was still doing photography professionally my choice would probably be different.
> 
> Rudy,
> What are you going to be fishing for there?  Brown Trout?



Yes, for sea-running brown trout (in Europe we call them Sea trout, same species, salmo trutta). Was at the NJ fly show earlier this year and talked to some guys they had been there, and they showing pixs and telling about the fishing, so I have to go. Its a trip of a life-time - at least for me. Just thought I do it now when I am a bit fitter than when I retire. Just a tough job to get things organized...(not easy to coordinate the fishing, lodge, flights etc).


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gerry, nice set up. Glad you aren't put off by the manual features. I started as a pro photographer in 1953 with a Speed Graphic, grew through the TLR and then 35mm SLR ages. I reluctantly gave up the film about two years ago but I still miss being able to TELL THE CAMERA WHAT TO DO. I prefer manual settings. You, know, of course, after a few pictures, posting an example or two is mandatory. []


----------

